# Excel2007: Bedingte Formatierung für ganze Zeile - SPEZIAL



## elfredoo (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

Habe ein Excel2007-Sheet. In Spalte E steht entweder: "A", "F" oder nichts. In Spalte F steht entweder "X" oder nichts.

Jetzt möchte ich, dass
- wenn in Spalte E ein "A" oder nichts steht, dann nichts passiert
- wenn in Spalte E ein "F" steht, die Zeile grün markiert wird.
Das schaffe ich erfolgreich mit Bedingter Formatierung: =$E1="F" und dann grün

Ich möchte aber auch, dass wenn
- in Spalte E ein "F" steht und in Spalte F ein "X" steht, dass dann die Zeile nicht grün, sondern rot markiert wird. Wie schaffe ich das?


----------



## vfl_freak (11. Mai 2010)

Moin,

so aus dem Stand würde ich sagen, dass Du hierzu nicht über "Zellwert" gehen darfst, sondern über eine Formel, in der dann die gewünschte zweite Zelle angesprochen wird!
Schau mal in die Kontext-Hilfe von Excel, da scheint ein gutes Beispiel drin zu stehen!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Leola13 (11. Mai 2010)

Hai,

du kannst bei der bedingten Formatierung über   Hinzufügen   eine weitere Bedingung hinzufügen.

...  aber, Zitat Microsoft :



> Anmerkung  Verwenden mehrerer Bedingungen      Wenn mehrere angegebene Bedingungen wahr sind, wendet Microsoft Excel nur die Formate der ersten wahren Bedingung an.



Ciao Stefan


----------



## vfl_freak (11. Mai 2010)

Moin, 



Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> du kannst bei der bedingten Formatierung über   Hinzufügen   eine weitere Bedingung hinzufügen.



aber die wirkt sich doch á priori auch auf die gleiche Zelle aus, oder 

Gruß
Klaus

ERGÄNZUNG:
habe mal kurz gegoogelt und folgende drei Websites gefunden, die vlt. weiterhelfen :
http://www.tippscout.de/excel-bedingte-formatierung-nutzen_tipp_1389.html
http://www.online-excel.de/excel/singsel.php?f=76
http://www.office-loesung.de/ftopic82654_0_0_asc.php


----------



## Leola13 (11. Mai 2010)

Hai,

ja sie wirkt auf die selbe Zelle, aber nur wenn die erste Bedingung *nicht * erfüllt ist.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## vfl_freak (11. Mai 2010)

Moin,

ja eben, deswegen kann ich doch mit einer zweiten Bedingung nicht den Inhalt in einer anderen Zelle prüfen ..... :suspekt:
Das ginge IMHO nur über eine Formel .... oder steh' ich jetzt völlig auf dem Schlauch 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## elfredoo (11. Mai 2010)

ich denke auch.

wenn man zwei bedingungen einfügt, dann wird jene ausgeführt, die wahr ist. also eine "ODER"-verknüfung. ich möchte ja eine "UND"-verknüpfung.

wenn E="A" oder "nix" und F="nix"    dann    nix
wenn E="A" oder "nix" und F="X"       dann    nix
wenn E="F"                   und F="nix"    dann    grün
wenn E="F"                   und F="X"       dann    rot


----------



## Drogist (11. Mai 2010)

Moin,

füge diese beiden Bedingungen als Formel ein:

```
=UND(E1="F";F1="X")
=UND(E1="F";F1="")
```
und formatiere jede Bedingung entsprechend. Also die obere Formel in rot und die untere in grün.
Das wird hinhauen.


----------



## elfredoo (14. Mai 2010)

funktioniert super, danke!!

habe das ganze jetzt in vier farben eingeteilt:

E    F    Formatierung
------------------------------
A           hellgrün
A     X    hellrot
F           grün
F     X    rot

das funktioniert mit den formeln in 2007 auch super. da die kollegen aber eher nur 97-03-versionen haben klappt der transfer nicht ganz. es werden nur regeln 3 und 4 umgesetzt.

bei 97-03-versionen gehen ja nur drei bedingte formatierungen. gibt's nen kniff, das zu umgehen und meine vier bedingungen umzusetzen?


----------



## elfredoo (14. Mai 2010)

hat die formatierung hier grad geschrottet:



E----F-----Formatierung
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
A-----------hellgrün
A----X-----hellrot
F-----------grün
F----X-----rot


----------

